# rock shooting gum rubber or107s



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

for rock shooting whats your preferace gum rubber or 107 sterlings


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I would take 107s.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive got #64 bands chained up.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i used to use the 107's they were sweet to huck rocks


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Dankung 5080 rocks with rocks!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

107s or chained bands!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love Gum Rubber but considering the pain in the butt of cutting it and the expense of buying it I'd probably go with 107s or chained 64s for rocks.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot some rocks, and shot some other big ammo out of this ...107's worked great !









.. and it was a lot of fun. not rocket speed but no slow poke either ..... for fun shooting it was great ;- )

wll


----------

